# Scores Bowhunters Supply Store 2-13-16



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for all who came out and braved the cold.


----------



## nmorgan83 (Feb 13, 2016)

How do we know who qualified?


----------



## 256mayhwm (Feb 13, 2016)

Wondering the same thing?


----------



## hoyt44 (Feb 13, 2016)

it was cold, good course


----------



## colt45 (Feb 13, 2016)

It was definitely cold and windy, but still had a great time and got to shoot with some great people!


----------



## melinda hawk (Feb 14, 2016)

I had a great time.  I was by my self so got to shoot with a awesome group.  Need a heater for next time though.


----------



## melinda hawk (Feb 14, 2016)

I think this is it.
but I think you can look it up on ASA too.

Q5: How do I qualify for the State Championship?
A5: In order to compete in a state championship, you must qualify in that state.  There are two ways to qualify for the State Championship
1.  A shooter who competes in two (2) ASA State Qualifiers, regardless of finish will qualify for that State’s Championship.
2.  A shooter who competes in one (1) ASA State Qualifier, must finish in the top 10 or the top 50% of their class. The following rules apply:
• The cut off for qualifying at each State Qualifier will be the top 10 shooters who have not previously qualified, or the top 50% in each class, whichever results in the greater number of qualified shooters.
• In case of an odd number of shooters in a class, the number will be rounded up to determine the number of qualified shooters.
• If a shooter has previously qualified their name will be passed over and the next name in order of finish will count as qualified.


----------



## hoyt44 (Apr 7, 2016)

ttt


----------



## hoyt44 (Jun 12, 2016)

ttt


----------

